# Vertical flip or book style case for the K3?



## speedlever (Nov 23, 2010)

Does either style case work better with something like the Mighty Brite Travelflex book light? I assume the light would clip to the spine, and it may not make a difference as to which style would work best with the light. With the front of the case open 180* for reading, would the Flexlight be in the way clipped to the spine?

I'm considering something like this:

Book style case:









Flip style case:









With something like the Travelflex light:









I considered the Kindle lighted case, but am choking on the price. So I'm trying to come up with something more budget friendly.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

Javoedge, Tuff-Luv & trendydigital have flips like that.  I have a cheap one similar to the book style above from ebay while I wait for more colors on the flip that I want. Check out cecompass on eBay & amazon.

I love my black eReader Lite that I got from Target for $10 in the paperback section.  It's designed a bit like the Kandle but is brighter. They have a white version by the Kindles for $20. I have both but prefer the black.


----------



## speedlever (Nov 23, 2010)

And there's Marware Eco-flip too.









Regarding your lites... are they AAA powered?


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a flip case from Tuff Luv and use an UltraFlex reading light from Mighty Bright. I just clip the reading light to the cover when it's flipped back. This works fine for me.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

The Noreve case for the K3 is a book style and also has the stand in the back.  I LOVE mine!


----------



## speedlever (Nov 23, 2010)

That Noreve looked nice until I saw the price!


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

I've used both styles of covers for my K2 and K3, I just got my new flip-style case for my K3 and forgot how much I like it. The flipped-back portion on a flip case seems to stay out of the way better than a book case, at least to  me. Plus, depending on which flip case you get, some of them lay nicely not-quite-flat so they're at a good angle for reading off a desk even when you don't stand them up. 

Personally, I prefer the M-Edge Platform Jacket/e-Luminator light combo for a flip case + light setup. I didn't think I would when I saw their original design mock-ups, but they look much better in person.


----------



## speedlever (Nov 23, 2010)

Which flip case did you get?

I like the looks of that M-Edge E-luminator light, but the price turns me off. If I spend $20-$25 on a light and $40 on a case, I'm at the price of a lighted Kindle case.

Some of the cases (JAVOedge for one) have internal storage for credit cards, etc. They look like they could possible contact the display of the K3 since they face it when closed. If you have one of those cases, does that appear likely?

One thing I don't think I would like are the restraints that snag the corners on many of the cases. They look like they will interfere with operation of the keypad in those places.

This is the M-Edge Latitude. The corner restraints aren't as intrusive as some I've seen, but still look close enough to interfere.









Right now the only combo I see that will keep me inside of $40 is the Javoedge and the TravelFlex light.

The $30 Marware looks interesting with the strap in back for the supporting hand. I wonder how effective that is.

I really need to keep the cost down. So I might just forego the light for now and get it later should I find I really need it and spend a little more on a case.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

That M-Edge Latitude is definitely intrusive, and doesn't hold the Kindle well, either. My dad picked one up with his new Kindle, and ended up returning it. 

I have the M-Edge Platform, which flips open and can be used as a stand if you want. It doesn't interfere with any of the buttons or controls.

Hit up the M-Edge Facebook page for a 25% off promo (It pays to Share, on the left-hand side of the page) that is good for an entire order from their site, not just one item.


----------



## speedlever (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks meglet. I am one of the few remaining people who does not do Facebook. It just holds no interest for me.

The M-Edge series looks like nice cases, but that 4 point corner mounting system sorta turns me off.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

speedlever said:


> Does either style case work better with something like the Mighty Brite Travelflex book light? I assume the light would clip to the spine, and it may not make a difference as to which style would work best with the light. With the front of the case open 180* for reading, would the Flexlight be in the way clipped to the spine?
> 
> With something like the Travelflex light:
> 
> ...


I have one of the Flexlights - I've use it with both styles of covers. With the bookstyle covers, I fold the cover all the way back and clip the light to the top of the front cover (which of course is in the back when it's folded back). When I use the flip/platform cover I clip the light on the front cover as well - but on the side instead of at the top.

I also really like the Kandle light - picked up a couple when they were $5 each, and didn't really expect to like it as much as I do. But I do wish they used AAA batteries instead of the disc batteries. I use the Kandle when I'm reading in bed, the Travelflex when I'm in the living room or sunroom.

Oh, and check Javoedge for covers, they've got some really good sales going on right now, plus an extra 15% off on Amazon with the code KINDLEBD - some are down around $15.


----------



## speedlever (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks Meemo. I just today ordered a Marware flip case and the TravelFlex light (which I don't expect to use very much). Marware had a cybermonday sale with 30% off so I got it for about $21 and the light was about $13 from Amazon.

I thought hard about the JAVOedge cases and just about bought one, but decided on the Marware instead. We'll see how it performs. And it will be interesting to see how it compares to my daughter's lighted Kindle case when she opens it on Christmas.

That Kandle light sounds good with two exceptions that killed it for me:
$20 price and button cell batteries. Rats.

And son-of-a-gun. Amazon just in the past few hours cut about $8 off the price of the Javoedge mimo flip case I was looking at. Before the KB discount. Sigh. All I need to do is start collecting cases!

But I'm tempted to get it for $15 just to try it out. I probably need to do some more Christmas shopping on Amazon anyway... to get to $25.


Edit: I now have a JAVOedge mimo flip coming too.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Please post your thoughts on the marware flip if you don't mind


----------



## speedlever (Nov 23, 2010)

Will do. But it will be a few weeks before I get to use it!


----------



## cjmoose (Dec 29, 2010)

speedlever said:


> Will do. But it will be a few weeks before I get to use it!


Any comments to add on your new Marware case?


----------



## speedlever (Nov 23, 2010)

cjmoose said:


> Any comments to add on your new Marware case?


Yes. The Marware case is very well made and I am impressed with the look and feel of it. I also have a JAVOedge book style case. It is very nice too.

The only complaint that I have (and this goes for both cases) is that the case somewhat interferes with my ability to easily use the right arrow bar on the 5 way controller. I have to consciously move my thumb to the edge of the case and roll it down to avoid hitting the enter key instead of the right arrow bar.










While it looks like there is plenty of room, I find that I have to rotate my hand 90* CCW or move my thumb to the edge of the case to safely hit the right arrow bar.

I am gravitating to the lighted Kindle case, if I can return my cases and lights (Pathway and Mighty Brite TravelFlex) and still justify the cost of the lighted K3 case.


----------



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

meglet said:


> That M-Edge Latitude is definitely intrusive, and doesn't hold the Kindle well, either. My dad picked one up with his new Kindle, and ended up returning it.


For what it's worth, I just got the Latitude for my K3 and it fits perfectly - snug with no chance of it falling out. And it's not at all intrusive. Yes, the straps come very close to the bottom left and right buttons, but they in no way interfere with them. THat's just my experience.


----------

